# Schutztür-Verriegelung



## Larry Laffer (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
zu dem o.g. Thema mal eine etwas andere Frage :
Es gibt Schutztür-Verriegelungen, die bestromt verriegeln und solche, die bestromt entriegeln.
Gibt es auch solche in Bi-Stabil - also Spule 1 ansteuern zum Verriegeln und Spule 2 ansteuern zum Entriegeln ? Idealerweise kombiniert mit einem Schalter (oder Ini), der den aktuellen Zustand anzeigt.
Das Ganze muß nicht sicher sein da die Sicherheit hier auf anderem Weg zustande kommt.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tersus (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

von Guard Master gibt es solche Sicherheitsschalter. Bistabile Ausführung mit zwei Spulen kenne ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Mai 2011)

Klar ... Sicherheits-Türschalter gibt es von zig. Lieferanden. Guard-Master kenne ich nun nicht. Mir wäre da z.B. Schmersal eingefallen ... oder Sick.

Es geht mir aber eben *speziell um die geschilderte Funktion* und ob es da etwas gibt - könnte ja vielleicht sein, das noch andere Leute so verschrobene Ideen entwickeln wie sie mir so ab und an kommen ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Mordor_FRI (5 Mai 2011)

Nehme 2 Schalter.
Einen der Bestromt verriegelt (Spule 1) und einen der Bestromt entriegelt (Spule 2).

Mir entgeht hier allerdings ein wenig der Sinn der Sache. Warum mit 2 Spulen arbeiten? Entweder die Tür ist zu alles OK oder Tür ist auf Maschine Stopp oder ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Mai 2011)

Ich habe eine Weile mit mir gerungen, auf den Beitrag von Mordor_Fri zu antworten - nun hat der innere Schweinehund wieder gewonnen.

Wenn das die Frage war :


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> also Spule 1 ansteuern zum Verriegeln und Spule 2 ansteuern zum Entriegeln


wie passt dann das als Antwort dazu ?


Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Nehme 2 Schalter.
> Einen der Bestromt verriegelt (Spule 1) und einen der Bestromt entriegelt (Spule 2).


 


Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Mir entgeht hier allerdings ein wenig der Sinn der Sache. Warum mit 2 Spulen arbeiten? Entweder die Tür ist zu alles OK oder Tür ist auf Maschine Stopp


Warum möchte man mit Schütz_1 einen Motor Rechts rum drehen lassen und mit Schütz_2 links herum - und wenn kein Schütz angesteuert ist dann soll sich der Motor auch noch nicht drehen ... warum macht man so einen Quatsch ? Das ist haargenau die gleiche Sinnfälligkeit.

In dem Sinne ...


----------



## Deltal (5 Mai 2011)

Hmm ich hab jetzt auch so nichts gefunden.. Warum möchtest du das denn so "ungewöhnlich" lösen bzw. kannst du die Logik nicht über Relais o.Ä. lösen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Mai 2011)

Es geht nicht um die Logik sondern um die dahinstehende mechanische Funktion ... und naja um so eine Idee, die ich da hatte und wo ich dachte : "Frag doch mal ... vielleicht gibt es da ja was ..."


----------



## Mordor_FRI (5 Mai 2011)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum willst du mit einer Spule verriegeln und mit einer anderen entriegeln? damit beim Ausfall der Steuerung,strom was auch immer sich der Zustand nicht ändert? 

DA fehlte mir der Sinn ein wenig , wie gesagt MIR fehlte er, was noch lange nicht heißt das er nicht vorhanden ist.

Eine Schutztür ist für mich entweder zu oder auf. Für mich heißt das,entweder ich verriegel die Tür weil die Anlage läuft, oder ich entriegel sie, da die Anlage steht. 

@ Larry Laffer --> Entschuldige wenn wir mental nicht auf der gleichen Ebene schwimmen


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Mai 2011)

OK ... dann führe ich das mal etwas aus ...

Der Sinn ist der :
Unsere Anlagen sind durch Schutztüren vom Bediener abgeschirmt (oder umgekehrt ... ). Öffnet der Bediener die Schutztür so schaltet sich die Steuerung (über bereits vorhandene Sicherheitsschalter ab). Das bewirkt dann aber, dass die Abläufe dann alle (u.U. ungewollt) in der Mitte irgendwo hängen bleiben (eben wegen "Steuerung Aus"). Nun die Überlegung, das Ganze mit Verriegelungen zu kombinieren/realisieren. Die Verriegelung ist entweder entsperrt, wenn die Anlage gestoppt ist oder die Steuerspannung sowieso schon aus ist oder aber wenn eine Ablauf-Störung ausgetreten ist. Nun könnte der Maschinenführer einfach die Anlage öffnen, sie damit ggf. restlos ausschalten, sein Werk verrichten und wieder starten. Der Gedanke ist, dabei Zeit zu sparen.
Selbstverständlich sollen die Türen auf bei ausgeschalteter Anlage jederzeit zu Öffnen gehen.

Das Alles kann ich natürlich mit einer Verriegelung machen, die bestromt verriegelt - Klar ...
Dann allerdings benötigen die Türverriegelungen der Anlage im regulären Betrieb kontinuierlich Strom und das wollte ich halt nicht.
Naja ... und wenn man das nicht will dann gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, es so zu machen, wie oben von mir gewünscht - wenn es denn diese Möglichkeit gibt ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Deltal (5 Mai 2011)

Puh also wenn es das ist.. entweder habt ihr 1Mio Türen oder dir sind wirklich 200mA pro Tür zu viel? 

Schau dir mal die Magnetischen Zuhaltungen an..


----------



## Commander_Titte (5 Mai 2011)

Besteht die möglichkeit das eventuell pneumatisch zu lösen? mit einen kleinen Zylinder oder so? 
Haben das "ähnlich" an einer maschine bei uns.

MFG Christoph


----------



## AlterEgo (5 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> OK ... dann führe ich das mal etwas aus ...
> 
> Das bewirkt dann aber, dass die Abläufe dann alle (u.U. ungewollt) in der Mitte irgendwo hängen bleiben (eben wegen "Steuerung Aus").



wie wäre es denn einen anforderungs-taster einzubauen, sodass die tür nur in einem sicheren zustand geöffnet werden kann?


----------



## Tommi (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

also Einzelzuhaltungen ohne intergrierten Schutztürschalter kenne ich nicht.

Hier wäre eine Lösung, bistabiler Magnet:

http://www.euchner.de/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=NXjfA2xoymk%3d&tabid=36&language=de-DE

Derselbe Schalter mit Magnetkraftzuhaltung zieht bei 500N 2,5 Watt und
bei 1000N 4 Watt. Die Kosten kannst Du ausrechnen.

Ich habe schon Zuhaltungen bis 8 Watt kennengelernt.

Wir haben das auch vor Start unserer neuen Linie ausgerechnet, um
bei solchen Fragen aussagefähig zu sein.
Die bistabilen kommen für unser Projekt leider zu spät auf den Markt.

Teste sie doch mal, dann komme ich mal vorbei...

Safety (Jokab) hat einen Schalter (KNOX), der geht mit einem
kleinen Motor auf und zu.

http://www.jokabsafety.com/default....ch&mainpage=templates/jokablist.asp?sida=1659

Denk immer an die Risikobeurteilung, aber egal was Du machst, Du
verbesserst von Deinem jetzigen Stand die Sicherheit.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (5 Mai 2011)

Nachtrag:

Hier noch das Datenblatt...


----------



## -V- (5 Mai 2011)

Die an unseren Anlagen verwendeten Sicherheitschalter von Euchner sind stromlos verriegelt. Sie brauchen also keine Strom während die Anlage im Automtik betrieb läuft. Will man die Schutztür öffnen, wird der Automatikbetrieb gestopt, die Anlage fährt in eine festgelegt Position. Jetzt kann auf Handbetrieb umgeschaltet werden und die Schutztüre lassen sich öffnen. Bei abgeschalteter Anlange lassen sich die Sicherheitsheitschalt im Notfall menchanisch entriegeln.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Mai 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Puh also wenn es das ist.. entweder habt ihr 1Mio Türen oder dir sind wirklich 200mA pro Tür zu viel?


Ich habe nicht 1Mio. Türen aber pro Anlage durchaus 8 und das multipliziert mit geschätzt 50 Anlagen - das summiert sich. Und ja ... 5W pro Tür sind mir zuviel. Das ist das Gleiche, wie mit den Energiespar-Leuchtstoffröhren - nur das es sich wahrscheinlich noch schneller rechnet.



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Besteht die möglichkeit das eventuell pneumatisch zu lösen? mit einen kleinen Zylinder oder so?
> Haben das "ähnlich" an einer maschine bei uns.


Das wäre durchaus auch eine Alternative.
Luft ist bei uns der Haupt-Energieträger.
Schreib doch mal bitte etwas mehr dazu. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Lieferanden und/oder einen Artikel für mich ...



AlterEgo schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn einen anforderungs-taster einzubauen, sodass die tür nur in einem sicheren zustand geöffnet werden kann?


genau das will ich ja umgehen. Außerdem lößt das in keiner Weise mein Problem mit dem Energie"verbrauch".

@Tommi:
da werde ich mal "nachbohren". Wenn ich es dann irgendwann habe gebe ich dir gerne Bescheid ... Aber im Moment ... du siehst es ja ...

@All:
Wie schon von mir beschrieben kenne ich die regulären Varianten des Betriebs solcher Mechanismen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Commander_Titte (6 Mai 2011)

Vorweg die Maschine kommt nicht von uns, die Konstruktion stammt von Hersteller. Da diese Verriegelung selbstgebaut ist vom Hersteller, ist die nicht so auf dem Markt verfügbar. Die ist halt für die Maschine gebaut worden.

Es handelt sich um ein einfachwirkenden Zylinder (Hub ca. 50mm) wobei der Kolben in drucklosen Zustand ausgefahren ist. An den Kolben befindet sich ein Edelstahlrohr wo am Ende ein Sicherheitsschalter von ELObau montiert ist. Das Kabel ist am anderen Ende (kolbenseitig) herausgeführt. Das Rohr ist noch mit einer Verdrehsicherung ausgestattet. Dieser gesamte Teil ist im Maschinengehäuse untergebracht, so dass das Rohr aus dem Gehäuse herausfahren kann. An der Schutztür ist eine Hülse angebracht wo der codierte Magnet eingelassen ist. Wenn die Schutztür dann geschlossen ist kann das Rohr mit Sicherheitsschalter in die Hülse fahren und die Tür ist verriegelt und der SI Kreis ist geschlossen. Der Zustand der Tür ist noch über ein Initiator abgefragt, so das erst wenn die Tür geschlossen ist, der Zylinder bzw. das Rohr herausfahren kann. 
Wenn die Türen geschlossen sind kann die Maschine gestartet werden. Erst fahren dann die Verriegelungsbolzen heraus, es verstreicht noch eine kurze Wartezeit dann fahren die Achsen an. Bei Maschine Stopp wird erst abgewartet bis die Achsen stehen, es läuft wieder eine Wartezeit ab, erst dann entriegelen die Türen wieder. 

In deinem Fall könnte man dann einen zweifachenwirkenden Zylinder nehmen kombiniert mit ein 5/3 Wegeventil welches in Grundstellung verriegelt ist. Wieder wertvolle Energie gespart.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2011)

Luft als Energieträger, ist eine sehr ungünstige sache. In der ersten Zeit
kann die Einsparrung ja vlt wirken. Aber über die Jahre werden wahrscheinlich
immer mehr Leckagen auftreten, dann ist der Spaarefekt hin, ob das Selbst
gebastel auch Preiswerter ist wie eine Fertige Lössung, möchte ich mal anzweifeln.

Der einzig gute Vorschlag aus meiner Sicht war der von Tommi, mit den Euchner Türveriegelungen.


----------



## Commander_Titte (6 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ob das Selbst gebastel auch Preiswerter ist wie eine Fertige Lössung, möchte ich mal anzweifeln.



Die Verrieglung die bei uns verbaut ist, ist von der Konstruktion/Logik einfach und sauber gehalten aber auch von hoher Qualität. Die Lösung kommt uns so zu gunsten, da wir uns in der Lebensmittelindustrie befinden (Hersteller von Rohschinken) und unsere Maschinen jede Nacht unter Wasser gesetzt werden wegen Reinigung. Also leidet die Elektronik nicht so sehr.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber über die Jahre werden wahrscheinlich immer mehr Leckagen auftreten, dann ist der Spaarefekt hin



Bei regelmäßiger Wartung sollte das mit den Luftlecks eigentlich abgestellt sein. 




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Luft als Energieträger, ist eine sehr ungünstige sache. In der ersten Zeit
> kann die Einsparrung ja vlt wirken.



Bei deiner Aussage gebe ich dir recht. Druckluft ist mit der teuersten Energieform. Bei den Maschinen die wir selberbauen achten wir möglichst darauf keine pneumatik zu verbauen. Wir versuchen uns momentan an den Antrieben von SMC. Diese treiben wir dann über Schrittmotorkarten von Beckhoff.


----------



## Boxy (6 Mai 2011)

Es gibt aber immernoch von Euchner die Schalter für Wartungstüren mit den Gelben Pilzen drauf. Normal gibts die auch in den Ausführungen mit oder ohne Spannung verriegeln oder netriegeln. Wird dann der Drcukschlter (wie Pilz) reingedrückt wird manuell entriegelt und die Türe freigegeben. Den Zustand entriegelt/verriegelt bzw. geöffnet/geschlossen bekommt man über den Zustand des Euchners mit!

D.h. der Vorschlag würe solch einen Euchner einzusetzen, welcher mit Spannung entriegelt und somit zur Not Manuel entriegelbar ist!

Meine BMW setzt diese meist ein bzw ist in deren Vorschriften drinne ...


----------



## Tommi (6 Mai 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> von Euchner die Schalter für Wartungstüren mit den Gelben Pilzen drauf.


 
Hallo,

welche Schalter meinst Du? 
Hast Du eine Typenbezeichnung?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Weschi (7 Mai 2011)

Wir lösen das ganze Thema so , in das wir auf unsere Umrichter ( N-= 0 ) Meldung , Schütze schauen .
Generell sind unsere Ventile in der Anlage an sicherheitstechnischen Stellen so ausgesführt das diese Stromlos ( Bereichs´s 24V und oder Sichererhalt der Umrichter) nicht betätigt sind und so kein Bedienpersonal verletzen kann . 

Aber unmöglich ist eben nichts und Bediener sind ja komischer Weise in der Anlage Zustände hervorzurufen die Unmöglich erscheinen . 

Anyway .... Unser Konzept sieht drei Taster Öffnen , Anfordern ,schließen und eine LED vor : Anfordern ( LED blinkt langsam) wenn der Zustand erreicht ist das die Posi´s und Antriebe stehen ; falls noch Bewegungen im Spiel sind wird dieses visuell durch einen schnelleren Takt angezeigt . 
Und nur wenn alle Antriebe stehen wird das öffnen des Bereiches freigegeben . 
Falls aus irgendeinem Grund dann doch kein Antrieb defeniert stop´t muss eben die Automatik ausgeschaltet werden . 

Ansonsten halten wir die Automatik remanent und die Anlage fährt bei schließen der Tür und Drücken des "Schließen" Taster selbständig wieder an . 

Als Türschalter benutzen wir ausschließlich Bernstein ... und nutzen dort drei Kontakte .... 2 von der Spule und Schalter und einen vom Schalter . 


Beste Grüße


----------



## Boxy (7 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Schalter meinst Du?
> Hast Du eine Typenbezeichnung?
> ...



Muss ich schauen ob ich noch etwas finde ...


----------



## Boxy (9 Mai 2011)

Sorry tommi,

habe mich verschrieben. Sind nicht Gelb sondern Blau 

Anbei mal auf die schnelle ein Link für die TZ Schalter (Sicherheitsschalter TZ, Steckverbinder RC18, Entriegelung mit Druckknopf oder Sicherheitsschalter TZ, Steckverbinder SR11, Entriegelung mit Druckknopf) ...

http://www.euchner.de/Produkte/Sich...ter/TZ/tabid/3181/language/de-DE/Default.aspx

Musst dann unter Produktvarianten schauen (direktlink geht net ...)


----------



## Boxy (13 Mai 2011)

Was ist nun da rausgekommen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Mai 2011)

@Boxy:
Falls du mich damit meinst dann : "bisher noch nichts".

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Was ist nun da rausgekommen?


 
Sorry, ich war ein paar Tage nicht in diesem Fred.

Dieser Schalter mit Entriegelungstaster war mir bis heute unbekannt.
Das war der Hintergrund meiner Frage.

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## mike_roh_soft (14 Mai 2011)

Hm... ich muss gleich mal am Montag schauen wie wir die Türen entriegeln! Ich dachte immer die sind stromlos verriegelt. Doch dann würden ja die bei nem Stromausfall (bzw. Reaktorschaden) nicht mehr auf gehen!

Wir machen das so:
Am Panel gibt es nen Button "Halt nach Zyklusende".
Wenn dieser betätigt wird hält die Maschine an sobald der Bearbeitungsprozess für das aktuelle Werkstück beendet ist.
Dann dreht man einen Schlüsselschalter auf "Entriegeln" und die Türen werden entriegelt und können geöffnet werden.

Gruß Mike


----------

